# Barcelona Ring Road (AP7) Attempt to Make Us Stop



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

On Saturday, whilst driving south on the AP7 near the Barcelona airport exit, an unmarked car with what looked like two policemen tried to flag us down.

SWMBO followed the advice stated on this site and got the phone out, the car pulled into the hard shoulder on the sliproad to the exit with it's hazards on, as I changed lanes to stay on the AP7, no attempt was made to follow us.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Well done
Obviously getting the phone out didnt effect them ,just shows how hard faced they are as most of the junctions round Barcelona have cameras.

Motto :- never stop if they want you they will come after you with sirens and lights blarring.

Brian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done!
A camera is another weapon as is passing on the number plate to the police.
I am truly amazed that these thieving sc*mbags are still active in this area. The same activities were being reported 20 years ago, giant signs warning travellers not to stop in lay-bys which are well maintained seem to be no deterrent. I have yet to hear of the police having any success in quelling this activity, or am I wrong on this point. :x 
Alan


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Attempted to make us stop*

They do get them Alan see below unfortunetly there is always somebody to take there place.
Just ordered a dash cam that may put them off if its high vis. Actually getting it more for fun than anything else.

http://www.thereader.es/spain-news-stories/7043-Highway-gang-targeted-foreign-tourists-on-AP-7.html

Brian


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

dash cam that's what I need, by the time we got the camera out, the car was to far away for the number plate to show clearly.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Attempted to make us stop*



bktayken said:


> They do get them Alan see below unfortunetly there is always somebody to take there place.
> Just ordered a dash cam that may put them off if its high vis. Actually getting it more for fun than anything else.
> 
> http://www.thereader.es/spain-news-stories/7043-Highway-gang-targeted-foreign-tourists-on-AP-7.html
> ...


Can you give further details regarding the dash cam please?


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Barcelona ring road attempted to make us stop*

Ordered the dash cam here (see below) not arrived yet usually takes a couple of weeks to get here ...had items from China before no worries on delivery ..there are better ones out there but at this price its worth a try.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250876011966?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Brian


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you, TGPan.

You might also consider this cheapo camera from 7dayshop in Jersey:

Camera

It's a bit clunky to set up but it takes pretty good video with audio. At the price, it's not bad.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*More*

The Police in Spain should be doing more.

I think "mañana" is the operative word. Far too busy chasing Motorhomes with toads!

TM


----------

